# I passed!!!



## Cyndi113 (Jul 23, 2013)

Yahoooo, I just checked (for the third time today) the website and I passed. I'm now a CIRCC!!! What a relief! Just giddy now.


----------



## kdlepek (Jul 23, 2013)

Way to go!!!!


----------



## Jmate (Jul 23, 2013)

Congratulations!  That's great


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Jul 23, 2013)

Great Job!!!!

Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## Monika Liddle (Jul 24, 2013)

Congratulations on passing your CIRCC


----------



## Carolina10 (Jul 24, 2013)

*Congrats!!!*

Good for you! You should be so proud of yourself!!!


----------



## Cyndi113 (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks everyone. It's a relief to see those results!!


----------



## dpeoples (Jul 24, 2013)

Cyndi113 said:


> Yahoooo, I just checked (for the third time today) the website and I passed. I'm now a CIRCC!!! What a relief! Just giddy now.



Congratulations! now you can add CIRCC to your signature.

well done


----------



## elena.delucia (Jul 26, 2013)

*Thats great!!!*

Congrats!!!!!! Was this your first time? What'd you think of it, as far as difficulty of questions and time management?

I take mine in Nov. Im scared to death since I don't know what to expect. 

So happy for you!!!


----------



## Cyndi113 (Jul 29, 2013)

Elena, I wish I could say that I passed it on my first attempt. I didn't; missed it by 2%.   I didn't manage my time very well. I finished too quickly because I wasn't paying attention to the time. There was no clock in the room. I was rushing.

Study but don't rush yourself through the exam. make sure you take your time and read the questions and procedure reports. Highlight (I didn't the entire 1st time) as you go through the procedure. I made a really dumb anatomy mistake on the 2nd time and didn't catch it until I was walking out to my car. Thankfully, I still passed. 

Good luck to you!


----------



## elena.delucia (Jul 29, 2013)

2%? omg! talk about being close! so happy for you now though! thanks for your help!


----------



## Cyndi113 (Jul 30, 2013)

Yup, close but no cigar!  Any time!


----------



## ptrautner (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re:  I passed*

im retaking mine Saturday, there will probably be a third times the charm but always something to learn as part of the process..


----------



## sdodson (Aug 13, 2013)

*Congratulations*

Welcome to the fold!


----------



## cedwards (Aug 13, 2013)

*Congratulations*

Congratulations!


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Aug 14, 2013)

ptrautner said:


> im retaking mine Saturday, there will probably be a third times the charm but always something to learn as part of the process..



It took me three times to pass.  Good luck to you!

Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## ptrautner (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks Jim, tomorrow is the day!!  Going to do my best and try to remember all the things Dr Z and Dr Dunn taught me


----------



## Cyndi113 (Aug 19, 2013)

Pat, how do you think it went?


----------



## ptrautner (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: I passed!*

it wasnt bad and i finished early i am hoping that is a good sign....fingers crossed. hard to tell, but I feel good about it pass or fail...


----------



## ptrautner (Aug 21, 2013)

Cyndi how long does it take to see results, the suspense is killing me!!


----------



## LLynn29 (Aug 21, 2013)

that is quite an accomplishment.  Maybe you can help me with some Neurointrvention coding.


----------



## ptrautner (Aug 21, 2013)

didn't pass but I came ten points higher this year than last and I never studied cuz who has time when we are working a ton of overtime?  i'll take it again next year and third time is the charm...


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Aug 21, 2013)

ptrautner said:


> didn't pass but I came ten points higher this year than last and I never studied cuz who has time when we are working a ton of overtime?  i'll take it again next year and third time is the charm...



Great try!  Don't give up, you can do it!
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Aug 21, 2013)

gingersnap29 said:


> that is quite an accomplishment.  Maybe you can help me with some Neurointrvention coding.



Send me your questions, I do a lot of them (as a tech and a coder)
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## ptrautner (Aug 22, 2013)

*Re:  I passed!*

thanks Jim gonna strike while its still fresh in my mind, review with dr z's webinar and when im ready sit for it again...I need ten points...if I got a 69 it would have made me feel worse...i'll probably ace it this time since I've been studying it for two years!


----------

